# HOOD Stoboom, mainsail furler



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Do you use a HOOD Stoboom?

I installed a "HOOD Stoboom" system that''s unfortunately not available "new" now, but mine was hardly used. 
I initially ordered the Profurl open boom system, but had some bizare trouble the West Australian distributer, so I had to forget it. I found this complete system for a fraction of the cost, so I was happy.

I like in-boom roller systems because you can use a fully battened sail and trim it much like a "normal" set-up. . 

I had some problems with the line-drive and the boom aligment, but all is now under control. But, don''t let a "clutsz" use it until trained..

I have added some sail-reinforcements and loops for a "3rd reef" if things get really hairy down here close to the "Roaring 40''s" .

I just love it when I can first furl the head-sail from the cockpit, press the Autopilot button and walk up on deck and roll the 350'' main in about 20-40 seconds. 

Hard yacka, but easy now when I put the mainsail halyard on the Anderson winch REVERSED and a elastic cord as "friction brake". It gives the right tension and I can just crank like crazy. 

Summary: This stuff is like most gear on a boat, only as god as the installation and the "set-up". 
Fair sailing and let me hear what you think of your HOOD Stoboom system!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

My dad had a stoboom on his 42 footer. The thing would work fine for a while but when all hell broke loose it would cease fuctioning. It also required a precise angle to the wind to work, a luxury few of have when things get really dicey. He went back to a conventional boom and mainsail. An expensive and quite dangerous lesson.

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeff_H, your dad had a stoboom, but can you remember how the "line-drive" unit was positioned in relation (and distance) to the HOOD stoboom goose-neck? Thank you


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hood Stoboom*

Any tips that Vitamin or anyone else can give me on using this system will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Suggest you PM JeffH as Vitamin has not been seen in these parts since 2001!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks. I'll keep asking around. I'm asking hood to find me an old manual too. Of course, they may want to pretend StoBoom was never their baby.
Bill


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No problem...welcome aboard. I'm afraid the reputation of that early model is something akin to Windows Vista!


----------



## CamWms (Jun 21, 2005)

I have and use a Sto-Boom on my TOCK. I have a manual, and can copy it for you. Having the boom at a right angle to the mast lets it come down easy. I can take some pics of how it is rigged. The crank fitting under it on the mast broke and until I get it fixed, I do it all by hand. Because the sail is old, sometimes it comes out of the track on the way up, but down is quite quick and easy. This is my first big boat (summer '08) and I have not had it in very heavy wind or seas.


----------



## frlott (Jul 19, 2000)

*Stoboom Manual request*

CamWms,

ANy chance I can get a copy of the Stoboom Manual? A dockmate has Stoboom on an older C&C 34 and is trying to get it back in shape.

FRLott


----------



## USMCWayne (Aug 20, 2009)

*Your SToboom manual.*



CamWms said:


> I have and use a Sto-Boom on my TOCK. I have a manual, and can copy it for you. Having the boom at a right angle to the mast lets it come down easy. I can take some pics of how it is rigged. The crank fitting under it on the mast broke and until I get it fixed, I do it all by hand. Because the sail is old, sometimes it comes out of the track on the way up, but down is quite quick and easy. This is my first big boat (summer '08) and I have not had it in very heavy wind or seas.


Any chance you still have a copy of the Stoboom manual that I might obtain?
Wayne


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

I inherited one of these things on my boat. Beaut sail when it is up but heavy to put up and must be perfect when furling. I cheat and only furl it when I need to reef or put the boat to bed, but if cruising, I use lazyjacks and just drop it when I want to anchor.

I have to replace the spacer b/w the track and the sail luff.


----------



## gibsea402 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been using a Stoboom for about 10 years now. I like it and once it is set up properly it works well. I now need to replace the pvc luff track. Does anyone know a source, preferably UK or W Europe?


----------



## Don1 (Oct 30, 2021)

CamWms said:


> I have and use a Sto-Boom on my TOCK. I have a manual, and can copy it for you. Having the boom at a right angle to the mast lets it come down easy. I can take some pics of how it is rigged. The crank fitting under it on the mast broke and until I get it fixed, I do it all by hand. Because the sail is old, sometimes it comes out of the track on the way up, but down is quite quick and easy. This is my first big boat (summer '08) and I have not had it in very heavy wind or seas.


Hi,
I can get a copy of the Stoboom Manual? My Salar Buccaneer has Stoboom when I bought the sailboat there were no documents.
Thanks
Don1


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Don1 said:


> Hi,
> I can get a copy of the Stoboom Manual? My Salar Buccaneer has Stoboom when I bought the sailboat there were no documents.
> Thanks
> Don1


Welcome aboard. Easy for new posters to miss when other posts were made. If you look at the top left corner of the post you replied to, you'll note it was done 16 years ago, by a member who only ever made that single post. Just don't want you holding your breath. 

Good luck. Stick around.


----------

